# does linux network with windows?



## NinkobEi (May 14, 2007)

hey I was wondering if anyone could answer this question for me. putting together a 2nd pc but I dont want to spend the 200$ on vista for it, and I just wanted to know if I could network the two. share files/router..etc. thanks in advance


----------



## Wile E (May 14, 2007)

Yes, you just have to install and configure Samba. Most distros come with it by default.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 14, 2007)

ah very quick answer thanks wile e


----------

